# Your favourite composers by category



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Below you will find twelve categories of classical music. I hope you find they encompass the majority of classical music, and that the agglomerations aren’t too clumsy.

Imagine that for an indeterminate period of time, you will have access to the works of only one composer for each category. For example, if you select Mozart’s symphonies, you will have access to all of them, but you will be unable to access the symphonies of other composers.

You may not select the same composer for more than one category. For example, if you select Beethoven’s symphonies, you cannot also select his string quartets. If you select Mozart’s keyboard concertos, you cannot also select his operas. Select JS Bach’s string partitas and sonatas that come with his cello suites, no WTC or Brandenburg Concertos for you!

Which twelve composers get your vote?

Symphony - 
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - 
String Concerto - 
Keyboard Concerto - 
Brass/Wind Concerto - 
String Chamber - 
Keyboard Chamber - 
String Sonata/Solo - 
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - 
Lieder/Madrigal - 
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - 
Opera/Operetta -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony - Mahler
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Bax
String Concerto - Shostakovich
Keyboard Concerto - Mozart
Brass/Wind Concerto - Arnold
String Chamber - Dvorak
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Reger
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Beethoven
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Symphony - Shostakovich
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Richard Strauss
String Concerto - Weinberg
Keyboard Concerto - Prokofiev
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Britten
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Schumann
Lieder/Madrigal - Mahler
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - JS Bach
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Favorite works from each category


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

Symphony - Bruckner
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Bruch
Keyboard Concerto - Rachmaninov
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Haydn
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Sarasate
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Chopin
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Opera/Operetta - Verdi


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

If everyone is allowed one submission, here is mine. If not you can delete. Personally, these categories are arbitrary to me, not as they were to those who may have adopted some of them. I rather enjoy much _music_ itself in these categories, but I wouldn't categorize the pieces I enjoy by them. It's similar to not defining a writer of music as being within a certain genre. A piece they write may have elements of some genres and periods, but many more elements wholly unique to them. If what I'm saying seems pointless, what I really mean is I wouldn't bring attention towards certain categories (above) over plenty of other callobrations and ways to organize music I'd listen to, more effectively.

Maybe I'd list my favorite composer for each descriptive adjective, as many composers have subconsciously sought to express certain adjectives more than others, and some have done better jobs to some people at these developments and peaks.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Symphony - Shostakovich
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Mendelssohn
Keyboard Concerto - Beethoven
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Dvorak
Keyboard Chamber - Schumann
String Sonata/Solo - Brahms
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Chopin
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - JS Bach
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Sorry but this is impossible for me to do as, for example, for me Mozart wrote the greatest operas and piano concertos. Beethoven wrote the greatest piano sonatas and string quartets. Bach wrote the greatest choral music of any kind. So the problem is to just pick one you are going against all the instincts you have


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Just one is very difficult , but I liked the challenge...


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Symphony - Haydn
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Wagner
String Concerto - Prokofiev
Keyboard Concerto - Mozart
Brass/Wind Concerto - Vivaldi
String Chamber - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - Schumann
String Sonata/Solo - Boulez
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Chopin
Lieder/Madrigal - Machaut (his Motets)
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - JS Bach
Opera/Operetta - Puccini


----------



## Eriks (Oct 10, 2021)

Symphony - Sibelius
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Stravinsky
String Concerto - Vivaldi
Keyboard Concerto - Stenhammar
Brass/Wind Concerto - Telemann
String Chamber - Bartok
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Corelli
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Beethoven
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert 
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Opera/Operetta - Mozart


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I don't care for your categories, so I'll choose my own:

Orchestral: Mahler
Ballet: Stravinsky
Concerto: Shostakovich
String Quartet: Weinberg
Other Chamber: Brahms
Keyboard Solo: Satie
Song: Schoeck
Choral: Duruflé
Opera: Verdi


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

Some categories are very difficult. The favorite composers are eventually taken for favorite genres, and you end up with non-favorite genres to fill with less favorite composers. I leave some categories open for now.

Symphony - Anton Bruckner
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Peter Tchaikovski
String Concerto - Antonio Vivaldi
Keyboard Concerto - (Prefered composers are already taken for other genres.)
Brass/Wind Concerto - Johann Sebastian Bach
String Chamber - Luigi Boccherini
Keyboard Chamber - Georgy Sviridov
String Sonata/Solo - (no plan)
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Ludwig van Beethoven
Lieder/Madrigal - (I actually prefer some popular music here.)
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Dimitri Shostakovich
Opera/Operetta - Richard Wagner



Chilham said:


> I hope you find they encompass the majority of classical music, and that the agglomerations aren't too clumsy.


Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet is clumsly. I would separate short orchestral pieces and ballet/dance music. Military march music could be an additional category. Or it could be put together with dance music. Film music could be another category. Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant could be separated too. It is a bit much. On the other hand I don't need so many chamber genres.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Aries said:


> ... Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet is clumsly. I would separate short orchestral pieces and ballet/dance music. Military march music could be an additional category. Or it could be put together with dance music. Film music could be another category. Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant could be separated too. It is a bit much. On the other hand I don't need so many chamber genres.


I tried a number of permutations, but ended up with too many categories. It's not perfect, as SanAntone pointed out, but you have to draw a line somewhere, and I drew it here.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Fascinating, and even a little surprising on occasion, to see everyone's choices.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Rather hard to have no duplicates.

Symphony - Bruckner
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Strauss
String Concerto - Elgar
Keyboard Concerto - Brahms
Brass/Wind Concerto - Nielsen
String Chamber - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - Shostakovich
String Sonata/Solo - Bach
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Schubert
Lieder/Madrigal - Schumann
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Berlioz
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Symphony - Mahler
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Strauss
String Concerto - Vivaldi
Keyboard Concerto - Brahms
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Haydn
Keyboard Chamber - Dvorak
String Sonata/Solo - Bach
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Beethoven
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Verdi
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Symphony - Bruckner
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Vivaldi
Keyboard Concerto - Rachmaninoff
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Bartók
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Schubert
Lieder/Madrigal - Mahler
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Symphony - Vaughan Williams
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Liszt
String Concerto - Barber
Keyboard Concerto - Rachmaninoff
Brass/Wind Concerto - Nielsen
String Chamber - Mendelssohn
Keyboard Chamber - Schubert
String Sonata/Solo - Mozart
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Prokofiev
Lieder/Madrigal - Monteverdi
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Handel
Opera/Operetta - Janacek


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Symphony - Mahler
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Sibelius
String Concerto - Shostakovich
Keyboard Concerto - Beethoven 
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Bartok
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - ? I don't know much music in this category outside of Bach
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Chopin
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Symphony - Mahler
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Debussy
String Concerto - Shostakovich
Keyboard Concerto - Beethoven
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Schubert
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Lang
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Bach
Lieder/Madrigal - R. Strauss
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Haydn
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Symphony - Bruckner
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Brahms
Keyboard Concerto - Mozart
Brass/Wind Concerto - Strauss
String Chamber - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - Schumann
String Sonata/Solo - Beethoven
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Bach
Lieder/Madrigal - Schumann
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Opera/Operetta - Wagner

Only difficult choices were Bruckner/Beethoven for symphony and Schumann/Schubert for lieder.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

*Symphony -* Beethoven and Mahler
*Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet -* Not sure. Maybe Villa-Lobos, but I feel like every 20th century composer fall in this category.
*String Concerto -* Don't have a favorite.
*Keyboard Concerto -* Mozart or Saint-Saëns or Ravel or Bach
*Brass/Wind Concerto -* Mozart (?) or Bach if he fits
*String Chamber -* Beethoven
*Keyboard Chamber -* Don't have a favorite.
*String Sonata/Solo -* Don't have a favorite. 
*Keyboard Sonata/Solo -* Beethoven, Scriabin and Liszt (and Bach if we consider the organ)
*Lieder/Madrigal -* Mahler
*Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant -* Bach
*Opera/Operetta -* Don't know the genre.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Symphony - Benjamin Frankel
Tone Poem ... Ballet - Väinö Raitio
String Concerto - Aubert Lemeland
Keyboard Concerto - Heitor Villa-Lobos
Wind Concerto - Vagn Holmboe
String Chamber - Giacinto Scelsi
Keyboard Chamber - Morton Feldman (projections, durations, vertical thoughts, etc.) 
String/wind Sonatas - Charles Koechlin 
Keyboard Solo - André Jolivet (organ as well as piano)
Lieder - Karol Szymanowski
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bohuslav Martinů
Opera - Jean Prodromidès


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Symphony - Bruckner
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Dvorak
Keyboard Concerto - Mozart
Brass/Wind Concerto - Hummel
String Chamber - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Schumann
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Bach
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Handel
Opera/Operetta - Wagner


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

*Symphony* - Bruckner
*Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet* - Strauss
*String Concerto* - Tchaikovsky
*Keyboard Concerto* - Liszt
Brass/Wind Concerto - ...
*String Chamber* - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - ...
String Sonata/Solo - ...
Keyboard Sonata/Solo -
*Lieder/Madrigal* - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant -...
*Opera/Operetta* -Wagner


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

According the said rules:

Symphony -*Beethoven* (for the "Immortal Nine")
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet -*TIE*: *Richard Strauss* (for _Thus Spake Zarathustra_) and *Stravinsky* (for _Rite of Spring_) 
String Concerto -*George Rochberg* (for the _Violin Concerto_, which has all the pathos of Berg's _Violin Concerto_; all the athleticism of Prokofiev's _Violin Concerto #1_, and the heavenly length of a Mahler symphony; look up the NAXOS restored version)
Keyboard Concerto -*Tchaikovksy* (for the _Piano Concerto #1_)
Brass/Wind Concerto -*Bernstein* (for the _Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs_) 
String Chamber -*Bartok* 
Keyboard Chamber -*Brahms* 
String Sonata/Solo -*Bach* (for the solo _Chacone_ and especially the solo cello sonatas; I'll take a crack recording by the likes of Rostropovich or Yo-Yo Ma) 
Keyboard Sonata/Solo -*Mozart*
Lieder/Madrigal -*TIE:* *Barber* (for _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_) and *Britten* (for _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_)
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant -*Berlioz* (The _Requiem_ unleashes all the forces of the Apocalypse but the _Sanctus_ movement flows so beautifully one wishes it could go on forever)
Opera/Operetta -*Mussorgsky* (for _Boris_)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's my quick attempt at the challenge.

Symphony: *Sibelius*
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet: *Tchaikovsky*
String Concerto: *Walton*
Keyboard Concerto: *Mozart*
Brass/Wind Concerto: *Nielsen*
String Chamber: *Dvorak*
Keyboard Chamber: *Shostakovich*
String Sonata/Solo: *Bach*
Keyboard Sonata/Solo: *Beethoven*
Lieder/Madrigal: *Mahler*, I guess
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant: *Verdi*, I guess
Opera/Operetta: *Rimsky-Korsakov*


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Symphony - Vaughan Williams
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Glazunov
String Concerto - Pfitzner
Keyboard Concerto - Prokofiev
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Bartók
Keyboard Chamber - Fauré
String Sonata/Solo - Brahms
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Haydn
Lieder/Madrigal - Wolf
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - J.S. Bach
Opera/Operetta - Gluck


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Why lump tone poems with ballets, lieder with madrigals, and operas with operettas? These are all very distinct genres. And if we are actually to name our favorite composers by category, most of us will find it impossible to avoid awarding certain composers more than one category. Some bending of the rules will be necessary, or else we're not naming our favorites at all.

Symphony - Sibelius

Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Sibelius for tone poems, Tchaikovsky for suites, Wagner for overtures, Prokofiev for ballets

String Concerto - Bach

Keyboard Concerto - Rachmaninoff

Brass/Wind Concerto - Richard Strauss

String Chamber - Beethoven

Keyboard Chamber - Brahms

String Sonata/Solo - Bach

Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Beethoven

Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert for lieder, Monteverdi for madrigal

Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Handel for oratorio, Bach for mass, Faure for requiem

Opera/Operetta - Wagner for opera, Kalman for operetta


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Woodduck said:


> Why lump tone poems with ballets, lieder with madrigals, and operas with operettas? These are all very distinct genres. And if we are actually to name our favorite composers by category, most of us will find it impossible to avoid awarding certain composers more than one category. Some bending of the rules will be necessary, or else we're not naming our favorites at all....


As I said before, I had to draw the line somewhere, or there'd have been too many categories.

Thanks for trying to play.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Symphony - Beethoven
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Sibelius
String Concerto - Vivaldi
Keyboard Concerto - Mozart
Brass/Wind Concerto - Weber
String Chamber - Haydn
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - JS Bach
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Schumann
Lieder/Madrigal - Monteverdi
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Handel
Opera/Operetta - Gluck


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Let me start off by saying, that the requirement to not repeat a composer is a direct contradiction to the title of this thread. As with many of us, I am sure that some of our favorite composers are our favorites in multiple categories.

So, I will not necessarily be picking my favorite composer in each category, but my next favorite composer, since my favorite composer was already chosen in another category. 


Symphony - Charles Wuorinen
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Stravinsky
String Concerto - Krzysztof Penderecki
Keyboard Concerto - Bartok
Brass/Wind Concerto - Joan Tower
String Chamber - Elliott Carter
Keyboard Chamber - Ernst Krenek
String Sonata/Solo - 
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Ligeti
Lieder/Madrigal -
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant -
Opera/Operetta - Alban Berg


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> Let me start off by saying, that the requirement to not repeat a composer is a direct contradiction to the title of this thread. As with many of us, I am sure that some of our favorite composers are our favorites in multiple categories.
> 
> So, I will not necessarily be picking my favorite composer in each category, but my next favorite composer, since my favorite composer was already chosen in another category...


Thanks for playing, despite the discrepancy between the thread title and the 'ask'.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Chilham said:


> Thanks for playing, despite the discrepancy between the thread title and the 'ask'.


I figured, that the description in the body of the OP was probably more accurate than the title.

:cheers:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll probably change my mind as soon as I hit the post button, but here goes...

Symphony - Mahler
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Liszt for tone poems, and Stravinsky if ballet was a separate option
String Concerto - Schnittke
Keyboard Concerto - Prokofiev
Brass/Wind Concerto - Arnold
String Chamber - Shostakovich
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Hindemith
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Beethoven
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Haydn
Opera/Operetta - Britten


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes well I would choose Mozart for many categories so this has been a challenge. It is PAINFUL not to put Mozart down for the piano concertos, very.

Symphony - Beethoven
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - R Strauss
String Concerto - Paganini
Keyboard Concerto - Rachmaninov
Brass/Wind Concerto - Weber
String Chamber - Schubert
Keyboard Chamber - Haydn
String Sonata/Solo - Ysaye
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Brahms
Lieder/Madrigal - Wolf
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - J S Bach
Opera/Operetta - Mozart


----------



## alvaro (Sep 21, 2021)

this was really hard... but here it is_

Symphony - Beethoven
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Sibelius
String Concerto - Vivaldi
Keyboard Concerto - Mozart
Brass/Wind Concerto - Telemann
String Chamber - Bach
Keyboard Chamber - Haydn
String Sonata/Solo - Locatelli
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Fauré
Lieder/Madrigal - Monteverdi
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Brahms
Opera/Operetta - Offenbach


----------



## Sumantra (Feb 1, 2018)

Symphony - Beethoven
Concerto - Mozart
Opera - Wagner/Mozart
Chamber - Bach
Ballet - Tchaikovsky


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Symphony - Haydn
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Vivaldi
Keyboard Concerto - Brahms
Brass/Wind Concerto - Telemann
String Chamber - Beethoven
Keyboard Chamber - Schubert
String Sonata/Solo - Bach
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Chopin
Lieder/Madrigal - Mahler
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Handel
Opera/Operetta - Mozart

I think it's the best I can do. It's unsatisfying what has to be left out. Some composers were just barely edged out, like Dvorak.

I started with Mozart - Opera.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Mine with decision making process:
1. Unmatched
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
Lieder/Madrigal - Schubert

2. Some competition
String Chamber - Beethoven (candidates _Mozart,_ Beethoven, _Schubert,_)
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms (candidates _Mozart, Beethoven,_ Brahms, Schumann, Dvorak)
Opera/Operetta - Verdi (candidates _Mozart,_ Verdi, Wagner, Puccini)
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Richard Strauss (candidates Tchaikovsky, Richard Strauss, Prokofiev)

3. Fierce competition
String Concerto - Dvorak (candidates _Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, _Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Dvorak, Saint-Saens etc.)
Symphony - Mahler (candidates Haydn,_ Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms,_ Bruckner, Mahler, Shostakovich etc.)
Keyboard Concerto - Rachmaninov (candidates _Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms,_ Schumann, Rachmaninov, Prokofiev etc.) 
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Chopin (candidates _Bach, Beethoven, Schubert_, Chopin, Schumann, Liszt, Scriabin etc.)

4. Random alternate
String Sonata/Solo - Faure (candidates _Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms_)


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm sure there are some more votes to come, but we already have one clear category winner. With 43% of the votes cast, and with eleven other composers sharing the balance of the votes in that category, I'm declaring *Wagner* as our collectively preferred composer for Opera/Operetta. Not the biggest surprise.

Symphony - 
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - 
String Concerto - 
Keyboard Concerto - 
Brass/Wind Concerto - 
String Chamber - 
Keyboard Chamber - 
String Sonata/Solo - 
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - 
Lieder/Madrigal - 
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - 
*Opera/Operetta - Wagner*

In electoral parlance, there are some races still too close to call, so keep your submissions coming


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Chilham said:


> I'm sure there are some more votes to come, but we already have one clear category winner. With 43% of the votes cast, and with eleven other composers sharing the balance of the votes in that category, I'm declaring *Wagner* as our collectively preferred composer for Opera/Operetta. Not the biggest surprise.


Ever follow the "What Opera Are You Listening to Now?" thread? At least recently, 90% of the posts name an opera by Wagner. I find that astonishing.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Open Book said:


> Ever follow the "What Opera Are You Listening to Now?" thread? At least recently, 90% of the posts name an opera by Wagner. I find that astonishing.


I listened to excerpts from Tannhauser last night. :lol:

Personally, I'm more of a baroque and early classical opera fan; Monteverdi, Handel, Gluck, Donizetti, Mozart.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Chilham said:


> I listened to excerpts from Tannhauser last night. :lol:
> 
> Personally, I'm more of a baroque and early classical opera fan; Monteverdi, Handel, Gluck, Donizetti, Mozart.


Me, too. I selected Handel for the oratorio category so I'm covered there. I don't listen to Handel that often, but he's very listenable and immediately enjoyable.

I esteem Mozart's operas above all others and I prefer comic operas to serious ones, which most of Mozart's are, although Alberich's scene with the Rhine maidens qualifies as comedy.

I do love Donizetti, almost settled for him on opera which would have allowed me to put Mozart for keyboard concerti, then I'd move Brahms to keyboard chamber, then move Schubert to lieder or solo piano...


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Open Book said:


> Ever follow the "What Opera Are You Listening to Now?" thread? At least recently, 90% of the posts name an opera by Wagner. I find that astonishing.


but its not astonishing

wagner composed nothing but opera - and there are wagner fanatics who see little of interest on the general discussion board - so they gravitate to the opera board hoping for solace and a space to voice their love. Go and check out the opera board NINE Wagner threads on the first page.

As a Mozart appreciator I have plenty of scope and move freely around the forum. I am indeed blessed - but rest assured I do include Wagner fans, as I do all the less fortunate, in my prayers.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Chilham said:


> I'm sure there are some more votes to come, but we already have one clear category winner. With 43% of the votes cast, and with eleven other composers sharing the balance of the votes in that category, I'm declaring *Wagner* as our collectively preferred composer for Opera/Operetta. Not the biggest surprise.
> 
> Symphony -
> Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet -
> ...


Yes there are many Wagner fans on TC and since Wagner was not in contention for any other category it was fairly obvious.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

24-hours without a submission, so time to call another couple of category. With 46% of the votes, *Brahms* is our preferred composer for keyboard chamber music, and with 40%, JS *Bach* for Oratorio etc..

Symphony - 
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - 
String Concerto - 
Keyboard Concerto - 
Brass/Wind Concerto - 
String Chamber - 
*Keyboard Chamber - Brahms*
String Sonata/Solo - 
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - 
Lieder/Madrigal - 
*Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach*
*Opera/Operetta - Wagner*

There are equal votes in at least one category, so help me break the tie.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Symphony - Beethoven
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Mendelssohn
Keyboard Concerto - Mozart
Brass/Wind Concerto - von Weber
String Chamber - Vivaldi
Keyboard Chamber - Brahms
String Sonata/Solo - Paganini
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Chopin
Lieder/Madrigal - Mahler
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Bach
Opera/Operetta - Wagner

for film rather obviously Williams


----------



## elgarsecret (Oct 11, 2021)

Symphony - Beethoven
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Prokofiev
String Concerto - Mendelssohn
Keyboard Concerto - No clear winner
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Vivaldi
Keyboard Chamber - Schubert
String Sonata/Solo - Paganini
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Beethoven
Lieder/Madrigal - Mahler
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - Mozart
Opera/Operetta - Puccini


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

elgarsecret said:


> Symphony - Beethoven
> Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Prokofiev
> String Concerto - Mendelssohn
> Keyboard Concerto - No clear winner
> ...


You've got Beethoven and Mozart twice, against the rules. That's what makes this so hard.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Seems like we're done with this, for now. To wrap it up, I'll reveal the scores.

Schubert took the lieder/madrigal segment convincingly with 31% of the votes, from Mahler with 20%. Tchaikovsky with similar numbers over Strauss for the tone poem etc. Mozart scored highest for his brass/wind concertos, and whilst he was also highest for keyboard concertos, the win wasn't quite so emphatic, so that accolade goes to Rachmaninov.

Beethoven scored highest for string concerto, and whilst he's in a three-way tie for symphony, I'll award that category to him to help break the tie. A late surge for Chopin sees him take the keyboard solo category. A split field left Vivaldi always preferred for string concerto, and although Bach came top for string solo, that win had less than half the number of votes for his Mass and Cantatas, and with Brahms covering keyboard chamber, perhaps surprisingly, Paganini takes it.

So we're left with symphonies. Having awarded string chamber to Beethoven to untangle part of the tree-way tie, we're left with Mahler or Bruckner. What to do? Well, given Mahler also had votes in other categories, I'll award the win to him. Poor Anton!

There you go. I could survive for some considerable time just listening to these. My first or second choices in eight of the twelve categories.

Just a bit of fun, but interesting all the same. Thanks for playing along.

Symphony - *Mahler*
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - *Tchaikovsky*
String Concerto - *Vivaldi*
Keyboard Concerto - *Rachmaninov*
Brass/Wind Concerto - *Mozart*
String Chamber - *Beethoven*
Keyboard Chamber - *Brahms*
String Sonata/Solo - *Paganini*
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - *Chopin*
Lieder/Madrigal - *Schubert*
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - *Bach*
Opera/Operetta - *Wagner*


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi, Chilham.

Could you also display the participation percentages accross these categories? Some TC members left some _genre_s blank, such as songs or string solo.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Prodromides said:


> Hi, Chilham.
> 
> Could you also display the participation percentages accross these categories? Some TC members left some _genre_s blank, such as songs or string solo.


Sure. I'll take a look later.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Favorite Composers by Category

Short composers - Schubert
Tall composers - Rachmaninoff
Old composers - Stravinsky
Scary Looking composers - Mussorgski
Happy composers - Rossini
Grumpy composers - Brahms
Sneezy composers . .. oh . . .


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

MarkW said:


> Favorite Composers by Category
> 
> Short composers - Schubert
> Tall composers - Rachmaninoff
> ...


:lol: ....................


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Prodromides said:


> Hi, Chilham.
> 
> Could you also display the participation percentages accross these categories? Some TC members left some _genre_s blank, such as songs or string solo.


So, 32 members made a submission. I allowed incomplete submissions but not those with duplicate entries.

Symphony - 32 votes: *Mahler 7*, Bruckner 7, Beethoven 7, Sibelius 3, Shostakovich 2, Haydn 2, other composers each with a single vote 3
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - 29 votes: *Tchaikovsky 10*, Strauss 6, Stravinsky 3, Sibelius 3, others 7
String Concerto - 28 votes: *Vivaldi 7*, Shostakovich 4, Mendelssohn 3, Dvorak 2, others 12
Keyboard Concerto - 27 votes: Mozart 9, *Rachmaninov 6*, Beethoven 3, Brahms 3, others 6
Brass/Wind Concerto - 27 votes: *Mozart 10*, Weber 3, Telemann, 3, Arnold 2, Nielsen 2, others 7
String Chamber - 31 votes: *Beethoven 9*, Bartok 4, Dvorak 3, Haydn 3, Vivaldi 2, Bach 2, Shostakovich 2, others 5
Keyboard Chamber - 31 votes: *Brahms 15*, Schubert 3, Schumann 3, Haydn 2, Shostakovich 2, others 6
String Sonata/Solo - 25 votes: Bach 6, Brahms 2, *Paganini 2*, others 15
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - 28 votes: *Chopin 7*, Beethoven 6, Schubert 2, Schumann 2, others 9
Lieder/Madrigal - 27 votes: *Schubert 10*, Mahler 6, Monteverdi 3, Schumann 2, Wolf 2, others 4
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - 27 votes: *Bach 13*, Handel 4, Berlioz 2, Haydn 2, Verdi 2, others 4
Opera/Operetta - 31 votes: *Wagner 14*, Verdi 3, Mozart 3, Gluck 2, Puccini 2, others 7


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

1. Symphony - Beethoven (others - Sibelius, Haydn, Mozart, Mahler, Bruckner, Schumann, Schubert...)

2. Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Sibelius (though I would have preferred ballet to be in a separate category, so that I could have chosen Ravel for his Daphnis et Chloe, etc., or possibly Debussy or Stravinsky...)

3. String Concerto - Prokofiev (for his two Violin Concertos, esp. No. 1) (others - Bach, Vivaldi, Brahms, Mozart, Sibelius, Barber, Shostakovich, Berg...)

4. Keyboard Concerto - Mozart (for his Piano Concertos) (others - Bach, Beethoven, Handel, Haydn...)

5. Brass/Wind Concerto - Telemann (his Trumpet & Wind Concertos: I've long suspected the Telemann himself played the trumpet, or some other wind instrument, because his trumpet & wind concertos strike me as being among his most imaginative compositions, & he seems to know the potentialities of these instruments inside & out: 



) (others - Vivaldi, Haydn, Stolzel, Mozart, Holmboe...& of course, Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 2, which would be my first pick, if I hadn't used Bach elsewhere...)

6. String Chamber - Ravel (yes, for his sole String Quartet, & because I've used Mozart, Beethoven, & Haydn elsewhere. Although I considered picking Schubert here...)

7. Keyboard Chamber - F.J. Haydn (his piano trios--I agree with Rudolf Serkin, who once said that Haydn's Piano Trios are on the same sublime level as Mozart's Piano Concertos) (others - Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Ravel...)

8. String Sonata/Solo - Brahms (for his Violin Sonatas Nos 1-3, though I prefer Beethoven's 1-10)

9. Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Debussy (except that I would have preferred Bach's solo keyboard works here) (others - Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn, Schumann, Schubert, Ravel, Handel, Chopin, Liszt, Satie, Prokofiev, Albeniz, Mompou, Shostakovich...)

10. Lieder/Madrigal - Schumann, for his beautiful Lieder; which, on some days, I prefer to Schubert's ... (though I think there should have been a separate category for Motets & Stabat Maters, in which case I'd have chosen Josquin Desprez, or possibly Guillaume Dufay, or Guillaume de Machaut.) (others - Schubert, R. Strauss, Wolf, Mozart, Debussy, Ravel, Mahler, Schoenberg, Faure, Duparc, Brahms... Gesualdo, Monteverdi...)

11. Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - J.S. Bach (I very nearly chose Handel here, in order to allow me to pick Bach for his solo keyboard works. On another day I probably would have... ) (others - Ockeghem, Desprez, Dufay, Ciconia, Faugues, Richafort, Guerrero, Victoria, Lassus, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Brahms, Faure...)

12. Opera/Operetta - Wagner (I chose Wagner here partly because I consider Tristan und Isolde to be one of the most extraordinary pieces of music ever composed, but also because his competition--with the exception of Verdi & Puccini, wrote too many brilliant works in other genres, & I had to use them elsewhere: such as Mozart, for example .... Though I suppose I could have chosen R. Strauss, since I didn't use him in the Tone Poems section. However, Strauss never wrote an opera on the level of Tristan und Isolde, or Parsifal, or even Lohengrin, despite that I consider Der Rosenkavalier to be a masterpiece.)


----------



## Terrapin (Apr 15, 2011)

Symphony - Mahler
Tone Poem/Suite/Overture/Ballet - Tchaikovsky
String Concerto - Dvorak 
Keyboard Concerto - Brahms
Brass/Wind Concerto - Mozart
String Chamber - Haydn
Keyboard Chamber - Schubert
String Sonata/Solo - Paganini is the only solo string I think I've heard
Keyboard Sonata/Solo - Beethoven
Lieder/Madrigal - No interest
Oratorio/Mass/Requiem/Cantata/Chant - No interest
Opera/Operetta - No interest


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

symphony: Beethoven
(forte)piano concerto: Mozart
opera: Mozart
solo keyboard: Bach
choral: Bach
song/Lieder: Schubert
string quartet: Beethoven
chamber music, other: Bach
ballet: Stravinsky
tone poem: R. Strauss


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

dissident said:


> symphony: Beethoven
> (forte)piano concerto: Mozart
> opera: Mozart
> solo keyboard: Bach
> ...


you can't use a composer's name more than once


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Verdi : Opera's 
Mozart: concertos
Rossini : all


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

PlaySalieri said:


> you can't use a composer's name more than once


Rules are made to be broken. What can I say. OK we'll keep peace by striking the solo keyboard and chamber music/other categories. Happy? I could just strike the whole thing but it's past the editing deadline. These things are hardly worth the bother anymore.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

dissident said:


> Rules are made to be broken. What can I say. OK we'll keep peace by striking the solo keyboard and chamber music/other categories. Happy? I could just strike the whole thing but it's past the editing deadline. These things are hardly worth the bother anymore.


Do you need a hug?


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Chilham said:


> Do you need a hug?


:lol:

seems like it... poor little :angel:


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Chilham said:


> Do you need a hug?


Not really. Thanks anyway though. I suppose what I need is to read the OPs first.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Everyone needs a hug! I couldn't do this thing, please give me a hug!


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Everyone needs a hug! I couldn't do this thing, please give me a hug!







................................


----------

